# Sneaky snake



## Killdee (Jan 22, 2006)

My Cousin sent me this pic she took at Cohutta lodge Saturday while setting up for a wedding.She had just set up an arbor and looked down at this.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 22, 2006)

Dang, that's a goodun!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 22, 2006)

Wonder if he was invited to the wedding???


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2006)

Hope they had a funeral the same day


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> Wonder if he was invited to the wedding???



Nope, but he WAS invited to the Woody's Spring Fling.....


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 22, 2006)

That's a whoppa!!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 22, 2006)

That gives me the creeps for sure, cause I have been wondering around the woods with not a care in the world thinking all the things that bite were asleep!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 22, 2006)

Could be the groom


----------



## Headshot (Jan 22, 2006)

CREEPY for January!!!   Maconducks reports killing 4 cottonmouths this morning while duck hunting.  Now seeing this no shoulders kinda makes me rethink about shed hunting with the Mrs. next month.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## shaggybill (Jan 22, 2006)

Pretty little thing, huh? I wish I could find 'em around here in January. Wont be seeing them until late March.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 23, 2006)

If I had come across him he would be a sneaky dead snake!


----------



## leo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Good pic Killdee*

Yep, they may show up at anytime 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 23, 2006)

Dang that's a scary looking snake. Wouldn't wanna get bit by him!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey I hear Dutch and NGMM need some more for their church box, I hear its getting empty.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 23, 2006)

Reception dinner.............


----------



## TallPines (Jan 23, 2006)

That's crazy! I didn't think there were mocs up in Cohutta. Freaks me out just thinking about it.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 23, 2006)

Snakes.....why'd it have to be snakes....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 23, 2006)

TallPines said:
			
		

> That's crazy! I didn't think there were mocs up in Cohutta. Freaks me out just thinking about it.




May not be any mocs, but that's a timberback.


----------



## TallPines (Jan 23, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> May not be any mocs, but that's a timberback.



Clear as day - You are right.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 23, 2006)

that's awful green grass for this time of the year.  Sure it was this Saturday?


----------



## Possum (Jan 23, 2006)

gordylew said:
			
		

> that's awful green grass for this time of the year.  Sure it was this Saturday?



I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## LJay (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it is the best man!!!


----------



## Killdee (Jan 23, 2006)

I just mailed her back to verify the date,But Im sure it was this last weekend cause she wondered why it was out this time of year.In the original pic you can zoom in and its eyes look cloudy like its fixing to shed.I know my grass aint green like that.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Hey I hear Dutch and NGMM need some more for their church box, I hear its getting empty.



You bet! Mine's plumb empty!

If I'd a seen him and could got me a hoe, he wouldn't a snuck up on nobody else!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't tell about the grass. But have seen rye grass this time of year that's that green. 

I hate snakes. 

They got us in trouble in the garden of Eden. And it ain't stopped yet.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes,pic was taken last week.


----------



## shaggybill (Jan 23, 2006)

Bubba_1122 said:
			
		

> I hate snakes.
> 
> They got us in trouble in the garden of Eden. And it ain't stopped yet.



Nope, nope, nope. Satan got us in trouble in the Garden of Eden. And you could argue that venomous snakes get you into trouble (not of their own volition), but ya cant say that about all of them...

I'm a herpetologist. I defend snakes all day long. Mostly to my momma.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 25, 2006)

What kinda snake is that one? I know it aint no good snake cause it aint dead.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2006)

Ive always called it a timber rattler,but some call it a canebrake rattler.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2006)

Ive always called it a timber rattler,but some call it a canebrake rattler.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 25, 2006)

*Snake*

Dat thingy looks like some good eatin.... right after his head goes off.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 25, 2006)

That may be one of the inlaws.


----------



## deuce (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the subject line you used when you started this thread:  You ole sneaky snake.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 26, 2006)

I figgerd you would pop off about that goatman.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 26, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> That gives me the creeps for sure, cause I have been wondering around the woods with not a care in the world thinking all the things that bite were asleep!



Nope...Most of the venomous snakes I've seen in the woods have been after November.....Snakes do not actually hibernate...just slow down a bit.


----------

